# There is nothing wrong with you! Life can be amazing if you want it to be :)



## laquetia (Dec 19, 2010)

Lately I have been almost to the point of tears so many times because I can't believe how much pain i've been through and how many times i wanted to give up, when life can actually be so amazing!

You just have to ignore all those stupid voices telling you you are not good enough! No matter what you have done in the past NOTHING is proof that you do not deserve the same happiness as everyone else. I have actually thought this so many times before, and it's a hard feeling to shake. But in a way, at the same time it's not... you just have to clear your mind whenever bad thoughts come into your head. Just tell them to **** off and you do not need them.

You will still be anxious and unsure, but take just know that it doesn't matter what the outcome is, as long as you try. And afterwards if you make a mistake, just clear your mind from the bad thoughts and be proud of yourself for trying.

I took a pretty big risk lately that I would normally never do. I called someone up that I do not normally call up, and asked her to come somewhere with me. She couldn't come at first, and I thought she didn't like me and maybe thought it was weird that I called her. 

But then, the next week, I contacted someone else, and then I contacted her again, and they both came out with me to something. I can't explain all the details but afterwards I had never felt so proud of myself! I had an amazing time with them, and whenever bad thoughts came into my head I just sort of literally thought about nothing, and then other thoughts came into my head. I just ignored the bad thoughts and visualised all them as parrots on my shoulders haha and just sort of pushed them away. Someone told me to 'strangle the parrots' and it actually works really well.

Don't get me wrong though, I spent all morning stressing before I texted this person, and lay on my bead for about an hour thinking about whether I should send it, but I still did it, and knew that I eventually would.

It will get easier though... and some of you might not have that many people you can contact, but it doesn't matter that's not the point, the point is you can get to any point you want with you confidence by taking new risks each day and just clearing out those bad thoughts.

That was a while ago, and I still get scared sometimes, but now at least I know that things can get better  I haven't felt this confident in ages. Sometimes you feel as if everything is wrong with you and proof of how horrible and unworthy you are. But if you want you can achieve a feeling of inner love and peace that even when bad things happen socially or with other things, you do not care. Well maybe a little bit, but not nearly as much!

Well done if you have read this all, I hope it's helpful and not boring haha. You've probably heard all of this kind of thing before but I feel the need to say it again sorry.

'Keep calm and move on.'

'Sometimes you just have to forget how you feel, and remember what you deserve.'


----------



## The Ones (May 2, 2010)

This is very inspiring stuff. I am grateful I came across it!!


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

You are very brave.


----------



## Kuyaz (Aug 2, 2009)

I started feeling the same way recently. That, nothing's really wrong with you other than how you perceive yourself. Life can be hard and things can be tough, but life is hard for everyone, and things are tough in life. 

To overcome SA, you must know that it's you creating these unwanted thoughts in your head, and it's you who can choose to ignore these thoughts. You have just as much of an opportunity as anyone else. 

As your title says, life's a lot easier if you want it to be.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Hm, this is a cool thread. I'm very familiar with the inner monologue letting you know how much you suck. Yeah, it's tough to shake off. 

Gotta agree, brave of you to contact people and try and start things, i'm glad it paid off. No need to apologize 'cos it's not boring, more like inspirational


----------



## juicyjuice11 (Feb 28, 2011)

This post is very inspiring, it makes me realize that I need to push myself out of my comfort zone in order to grow and to help myself in a time of need..no matter how scary it might seem, it is worth it fright.


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

very good stuff. i feel bad about myself when i ask myself: 'how can an 18 year old girl be more mature than you, knowing and having realized all this stuff and you havent, being 26?' sigh... i guess this is part of that group of bad thoughts that i should be pushing aside huh? :S


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

Great job and great post Laq. You have the magic formula figured out  It really is our brain tricking us into thinking we're worthless or idiots but the key is just to keep pushing through it and only then will you realize things just aren't as bad as you imagined they were.

Also, if that is you in your avatar, the bottom half of your face looks like Santana from Glee, I only noticed that because I have the major hots for her lol. (My GF forces me to watch Glee with her, okay!).


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Yea sometimes you have to give social anxiety one of these :wife :b, but the hardest part is always that "inner" monologue that you have to shut off, but congrats on your success!! :high5 hope things improve even more


----------



## Haiku McEwan (Jul 11, 2010)

Great post!


----------

